# BMH-''killer kit deals for winter''



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Still have our 2 pump street kit, all chrome with many upgrades at no charge...
8-10's or 12's ,deep front cup, coil over rear, magicballs, hopping coils=$999.00








The flyer has the old price ,but this kit comes with the powerballs and coils :0 

2 pump 3/4''(Voodoo kit) all large checks ,flow thru blow proof dumps, 4 slowdowns
8-10's or 12's ,deep cup,coil-over,magicballs.Polished and chrome pumps, with regular fittings... $1025.00
















Kits as pictured above with braided returns and polished and chrome fittings for $1135.00

These are going on til December


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Keep an eye out for some more new deals....I'll try to post more pics of the other deals that will come


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

ron you never got back to me about that situation i was tellin you about... if you can please cal me asap!!


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 5 2008, 08:57 PM~12075608
> *Keep an eye out for some more new deals....I'll try to post more pics of the other deals that will come
> *



do you have lay a way? :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Nov 5 2008, 09:11 PM~12075855
> *do you have lay a way? :biggrin:
> *


 yeah,,,, you lay down all the money and take it away :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Nov 5 2008, 09:23 PM~12076066
> *yeah,,,, you lay down all the money and take it away :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

stinking hottt deals jump on em yall


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## ExplicitDesignz (Jul 19, 2005)

Thats a fukn lick. Wish I had a grand layn around. Looks like damn good quality too. Keep it goin homie, I`ll get wit yall before toooo long!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt for tha Dark Side :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

how much if i just want 2 of these pumps set up like this will you pm me a price plus shipping to 87109


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Nov 5 2008, 11:23 PM~12076066
> *yeah,,,, you lay down all the money and take it away :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Nov 5 2008, 11:23 PM~12076066
> *yeah,,,, you lay down all the money and take it away :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Mine done yet??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

ttt for some bad ass shit !!!!!!!!


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

wil there be a special on the double piston with adel-2?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

How much for the top pic shipped to 34746, the street setup I guess?


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 6 2008, 07:28 PM~12084788
> *How much for the top pic shipped to 34746, the street setup I guess?
> *


right click save :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

to the motha fukin top for some killer deals


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks ron and ricky had fun hangin at the shop just get me some coveralls so i can get to work next time! :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

If you guys think these pumps are hot just looking at it online, imagine how much hotter it would be in your trunk. I was just there yesterday and got two words to describe the Black Magic Experience, "Top Notch". Top Notch friendly and knowledgeable owners and staff, Top Notch Products, and Top Notch quality craftsmanship put into the rides.  :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

but no response to my request on price shipped on 2 pumps ??????


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Nov 8 2008, 07:48 AM~12098025
> *If you guys think these pumps are hot just looking at it online, imagine how much hotter it would be in your trunk.  I was just there yesterday and got two words to describe the Black Magic Experience, "Top Notch".  Top Notch friendly and knowledgeable owners and staff, Top Notch Products, and Top Notch quality craftsmanship put into the rides.    :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)

Is it Free shiping ?


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Nov 9 2008, 10:29 AM~12104989
> *Is it Free shiping ?
> *


YES


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

is it free delivery? :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Is there a free song with that delivery from Mando? Blow the whistle!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Nov 9 2008, 08:17 PM~12108399
> *Is there a free song with that delivery from Mando? Blow the whistle!
> *




lol :roflmao: ssssssssssssssssssssssssss

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUVfDvIP2EQ


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 5 2008, 08:54 PM~12075553
> *Still have our 2 pump street kit, all chrome with many upgrades at no charge...
> 8-10's or 12's ,deep front cup, coil over rear, magicballs, hopping coils=$999.00
> 
> ...



damn i just got a pm From BMH telling me it would cost me 1100 plus 60 for shipping for just the 2 pumps with the braided return lines as pictured........
as per this post the whole kit only costs 1135 ( do you guys think there trying to rip me )


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

no there not trying to rip you they do the kits as kits it makes shipping easier etc if you just want pumps and fittings etc they have to price every thing up seperately which ususaly ends up almost the same price as a kit i told ya that in a pm for $35 more just order the whole kit n have spare cylinders hoses sols etc thats why these are such killer deals


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

THe guy acts as if, we both didn't explain this to him!! But instead of waiting for a response he puts us on blast!! Craziness I tell you!!


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

what up bm mama dropped in to say whats up


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

hey just doing some math here .........................


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

Have you read my pm to you????


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

yes its just funny when you quote me a price for those 2 pumps for 1100 and the whole kit is only 1135


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

mya saiz


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Nov 10 2008, 02:47 PM~12115314
> *yes its just funny when you quote me a price for those 2 pumps for 1100 and the whole kit is only 1135
> *



If you just wanted the two Pumps by themselves it would be 305.00 a pump, but when your asking for them the way they are in the pictures with, all chrome fitting, bigger check valves, steel braided returns, Polished Flow thru dumps, indivdually thats the price it comes out too!! Going with the kit is the way to go!! I have to explain this to customers alot, its amazing the money you spend when you buy stuff indivdually!! Ask Jason in your town he'll tell you!!!


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Nov 10 2008, 02:41 PM~12115257
> *what up bm mama dropped in to say whats up
> *



You made it home safe I see :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Nov 10 2008, 03:52 PM~12115363
> *If you just wanted the two Pumps by themselves it would be 305.00 a pump, but when your asking for them the way they are in the pictures with, all chrome fitting, bigger check valves, steel braided returns, Polished Flow thru dumps, indivdually thats the price it comes out too!! Going with the kit is the way to go!! I have to explain this to customers alot, its amazing the money you spend when you buy stuff indivdually!! Ask Jason in your town he'll tell you!!!
> *


uuuuhuuhhh just buy the whole kit and il give ya $35 for the extra stuff you dont want :biggrin:


----------



## raiders66 (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Nov 10 2008, 05:52 PM~12115363
> *If you just wanted the two Pumps by themselves it would be 305.00 a pump, but when your asking for them the way they are in the pictures with, all chrome fitting, bigger check valves, steel braided returns, Polished Flow thru dumps, indivdually thats the price it comes out too!! Going with the kit is the way to go!! I have to explain this to customers alot, its amazing the money you spend when you buy stuff indivdually!! Ask Jason in your town he'll tell you!!!
> *


how much for a four pump kit the same way as the pic.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

Cutting any deals on three pump kits?


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Nov 10 2008, 04:53 PM~12115371
> *You made it home safe I see  :biggrin:
> *


 yep back to the grind. stay in touch guys  .


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Nov 10 2008, 08:05 PM~12117302
> *yep back to the grind. stay in touch guys  .
> *


We will Roberto....you became mexican hangin out here... :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Nov 8 2008, 09:48 AM~12098025
> *If you guys think these pumps are hot just looking at it online, imagine how much hotter it would be in your trunk.  I was just there yesterday and got two words to describe the Black Magic Experience, "Top Notch".  Top Notch friendly and knowledgeable owners and staff, Top Notch Products, and Top Notch quality craftsmanship put into the rides.    :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Jerry, sorry I had to cut it short, I had to get some kits out.....  Keep in touch with any of your needs :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

whats up with those BM old school pumps? yall have any pics of them in cars? only one i have seen was the orange two face 63. on your site i think it says oldschool kit price is 899 is that 1 0r 2 pumps? and what all is included?

also im goin to need some clyinders and springs soon ill be hittin ya up on those


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey ron what about me the Hawaiian Punch?! You I go good with..... Nah take care hauoli tourist.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I meant you KNOW I go good with.....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 10 2008, 08:47 PM~12119931
> *whats up with those BM old school pumps? yall have any pics of them in cars? only one i have seen was the  orange two face 63. on your site i think it says oldschool kit price is 899 is that 1 0r 2 pumps? and what all is included?
> 
> also im goin to need some clyinders and springs soon ill be hittin ya up on those
> *


X2 ...NEED MORE INFO ON A 2 PUMP SET-UP WITH THOSE PUMPS


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

Ron, you never said shit about a deal when I was there! :biggrin: 

Did you get the message I gave Jess regarding doing the pressure gauges? I know we didnt discuss that when i was there, so I realize it will cost extra.

Post up some pix of my build, will ya?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 12 2008, 01:27 AM~12132828
> *Ron, you never said shit about a deal when I was there! :biggrin:
> 
> Did you get the message I gave Jess regarding doing the pressure gauges? I know we didnt discuss that when i was there, so I realize it will cost extra.
> ...


Got it and got them here, just waiting to do hardlines :biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

How much for whammy tank raw with rods, plug (without logo) etc shipped 93257


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Nov 12 2008, 02:05 AM~12132967
> *How much for whammy tank raw with rods, plug (without logo) etc shipped 93257
> *


$85.00 for the tank with a standard 3/8th port. And I would estimate around 15 to ship. add 11 if it is c.o.d


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 6 2008, 04:27 PM~12082384
> *Mine done yet??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 12 2008, 02:32 AM~12133050
> *:0
> *


Still at anodize, I was told they got a week behind ,but it will be done on monday.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 12 2008, 02:36 AM~12133061
> *Still at anodize, I was told they got a week behind ,but it will be done on monday.
> *


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

how much for the $999 kit shipped to hawaii 96819?


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

u can't extend this deal until January? I wanted a vodoo kit 2 pump minus the coil over cups and magic balls. I already have powerballs and coil over cups top and bottom new. Could I get a set of front 4 tons instead of them? Also what size pumpheads we get to choose from with the set-up???
Also could I getanother dump and the fittings to do 4 dumps on one pump for the rear instead of the coils or powerballs coilover stuff?!!!!

I pmed u thanks


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks Black Magic 4 the hookup I;ll see you guys on the 13th

BLACK MAGIG HYDRAULICS :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 10 2008, 10:07 PM~12119332
> *We will Roberto....you became mexican hangin out here... :0
> *


always been at little :biggrin: have to to hop cars.


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Nov 12 2008, 11:28 AM~12135330
> *always been at little :biggrin: have to to hop cars.
> *




whats up rob


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82+Nov 12 2008, 12:05 AM~12132967-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That includes rods and tank plug? How long to receive once I make payment?


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

I pmed u back thanks


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Nov 12 2008, 01:16 PM~12135848
> *whats up rob
> *


what up milk weed hows shit up north??????COLD :uh:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Nov 12 2008, 05:36 PM~12138498
> *what up milk weed hows shit up north??????COLD :uh:
> *



COLD and windy today!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Nov 12 2008, 02:24 PM~12136507
> *That includes rods and tank plug?  How long to receive once I make payment?
> *


I have them in stock.....Just call us and place the order. ship the following day


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Nov 12 2008, 07:18 PM~12138991
> *COLD and windy today!
> *


site looks good


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Nov 10 2008, 06:20 PM~12116828
> *Cutting any deals on three pump kits?
> *


 :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wats crackin Ron. Nice and warm here. How the weather? No worry I'll be back with the 40degree weather for you. Now that was Nsane I tell you!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

to the top for some hott ass mothas fucking deals


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic+Nov 14 2008, 03:05 PM~12158432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

are you guys going to have specials on springs this winter?


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

so its goin on till december? or did it end yesturday?


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 14 2008, 07:03 PM~12160356
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: wassup big dog


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Nov 17 2008, 10:49 AM~12179902
> *:biggrin: wassup big dog
> *



not much just chillin


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttmft for black magic  :biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 12 2008, 06:09 PM~12139557
> *I have them in stock.....Just call us and place the order. ship the following day
> *


Got my whammy yesterday, fast turn around


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Nov 19 2008, 01:36 PM~12202698
> *Got my whammy yesterday, fast turn around
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

how much for just one voodoo pump set up like that in the pic?


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

i think i am gonna have to get a voodoo kit for my 63
whats the total shipped to 70546 ?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Nov 16 2008, 01:40 PM~12171749
> *so its goin on till december? or did it end yesturday?
> *



December 19th is the deadline!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Nov 24 2008, 08:52 AM~12241548
> *TTT
> *


sup holmessssssssssssssssss


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*wasssssssss crackin fellasssssssss*


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

nuttinnn holmesssssssssssssssss you know how ssssssssssssshhitt isssssssssssssss


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

Its COLD up here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 :angry:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Nov 25 2008, 10:00 PM~12260282
> *Its  COLD up here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11  :angry:
> *



*sup milky!!!  *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Nov 25 2008, 11:00 PM~12260282
> *Its  COLD up here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11  :angry:
> *


Cold here too. been like 30 at nite....Today was 70 awwww, thats what i'm talkin bout....or should I say BOOT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Nov 25 2008, 09:36 PM~12260013
> *wasssssssss crackin fellasssssssss
> *


whatsssss up j


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 25 2008, 11:13 PM~12260413
> *whatsssss up j
> *


Sup my medium brown brother :biggrin:


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 5 2008, 09:54 PM~12075553
> *Still have our 2 pump street kit, all chrome with many upgrades at no charge...
> 8-10's or 12's ,deep front cup, coil over rear, magicballs, hopping coils=$999.00
> 
> ...


How much for the first one in a 3 pump kit shipped to 60002


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

so wen is the sale over??? ,my homie wants one of the all chrome VOODOO kits


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 25 2008, 10:32 PM~12260600
> *Sup my medium brown brother :biggrin:
> *


lol sup compa. :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Nov 25 2008, 11:23 PM~12260990
> *so wen is the sale over??? ,my homie wants one of the all chrome VOODOO kits
> *


December 19th is the deadline!! thats what was posted on page 5


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS+Nov 25 2008, 09:11 PM~12260398-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its gets to about mid 50's here in the day then low 30's at night its a wet cut you to your bones cold.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

To the Top  :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I wonder who's shelf this is going to be resting on................. :0 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

Is this a complete setup kit as pictured above with braided returns and polished and chrome fittings for $1135.00???








[/quote]


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

2 pump 3/4''(Voodoo kit) all large checks ,flow thru blow proof dumps, 4 slowdowns
8-10's or 12's ,deep cup,coil-over,magicballs.Polished and chrome pumps, with regular fittings... $1025.00
















Kits as pictured above with braided returns and polished and chrome fittings for $1135.00

These are going on til December


*COMPLETE KIT !!!!*


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

Are both pumps 3/4 on the VOODOO kit ?

I will be using both pumps for the REAR.

OR is it better to go with the street kit, and use the street pumps for the REAR???


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 28 2008, 08:52 PM~12285001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whore :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Nov 29 2008, 01:09 PM~12288583
> *Are both pumps 3/4 on the  VOODOO kit ?
> 
> I will be using both pumps for the REAR.
> ...


the choiceis yours a 3/4 would be a overkill for the rear but if thats the look you are after then go for it


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 29 2008, 07:09 PM~12289828
> *the choiceis yours a 3/4 would be a overkill for the rear but if thats the look you are after then go for it
> *



:thumbsup: I'l go with the street setup.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

both will work fine in the rear ive seen people run piston pumps as rear pumps major overkill but if ya cann afford it why not


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 29 2008, 05:07 PM~12289807
> *whore  :biggrin:
> *


i am, a filthy whore :biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 5 2008, 09:54 PM~12075553
> *Still have our 2 pump street kit, all chrome with many upgrades at no charge...
> 8-10's or 12's ,deep front cup, coil over rear, magicballs, hopping coils=$999.00
> 
> ...


Offer good till 9/15/2008? And this post was on 11/05/2008?
What kinda deal is that! Snatch pebble from my hand grasshopper!LOL

Just clownin bro! :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

NICE KITS



:scrutinize:


----------



## PiMp0r (Jun 24, 2008)

i would like a quote
on the above deal
with NO braided lines 
8" in front 12" in back
a 3rd pump added to the deal
shipped to Montreal Quebec h4c1p9


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt :biggrin: pm sent


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

18 days left, Great Product, Great Price, don't sleep on it


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

About two more weeks left for the sale. :biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 5 2008, 09:54 PM~12075553
> *Still have our 2 pump street kit, all chrome with many upgrades at no charge...
> 8-10's or 12's ,deep front cup, coil over rear, magicballs, hopping coils=$999.00
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH 4 THIS KIT w/ 1 MORE PUMP?


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

I saw you guys on Livin the Low Life the other night, great job :thumbsup: So no deals on pistons??


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 29 2008, 11:13 AM~12287985
> *2 pump 3/4''(Voodoo kit) all large checks ,flow thru blow proof dumps, 4 slowdowns
> 8-10's or 12's ,deep cup,coil-over,magicballs.Polished and chrome pumps, with regular fittings... $1025.00
> 
> ...


r u coming this way rick??if you r bring me a complete kit like this one homie let me know???


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

He is already in washington for the holidays


----------



## PiMp0r (Jun 24, 2008)

still waiting on my price quote !!!
thx


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

ima order the street setup this friday! this is gonna be my first setup that ive ordered brand new. can wait!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 8 2008, 02:43 PM~12369358
> *ima order the street setup this friday! this is gonna be my first setup that ive ordered brand new. can wait!
> *


Deals almost over !!!!! And a big thanks to all the people who have supported us....

_*Happy Holiday*_ to everyone


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 10 2008, 12:28 AM~12386448
> *Deals almost over !!!!! And a big thanks to all the people who have supported us....
> 
> Happy Holiday to everyone
> *



ill have a happier holiday if u could send me 6 solenoids and 10 batteries....lol


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 9 2008, 11:28 PM~12386448
> *Deals almost over !!!!! And a big thanks to all the people who have supported us....
> 
> Happy Holiday to everyone
> *


when is the deal over for sure? i herd its over on the 18?


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 10 2008, 03:10 PM~12390335
> *when is the deal over for sure? i herd its over on the 18?
> *



19th is the last day


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Dec 10 2008, 07:35 PM~12394082
> *19th is the last day
> *


thanks homie! :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Just under a week for these great sales. Its the perfect gift to have under the tree or in the trunk. :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 9 2008, 11:28 PM~12386448
> *Deals almost over !!!!! And a big thanks to all the people who have supported us....
> 
> Happy Holiday to everyone
> *


Are you cutting deals on the three pump kits?


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Dec 14 2008, 12:21 PM~12426464
> *Are you cutting deals on the three pump kits?
> *


yeah what kinda deal are you doing for 3 pump kits :uh:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Dec 14 2008, 01:32 PM~12427210
> *yeah what kinda deal are you doing for 3 pump kits :uh:
> *


Not really cuttin no deals ,but we are doing some killa upgrades for free...We have been asked this a few times ,I will see what I can do....I'll post them up monday or tuesday


----------



## antbeezy14 (Apr 15, 2008)

yo i bought this kitr about 3-4 weeks ago and i got regular cup instead of the deep.who do i need to talk to?


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

give the shop a call 2mora homie jess or oj will sort it out for ya


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 14 2008, 11:01 PM~12431365
> *give the shop a call 2mora homie jess or oj will sort it out for ya
> *


SSSSSSSSssssssssssssssssssssssup SSSSSSSSSSSsssssssssttttttttttevie


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

are you guys running any specials on coils right now?


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

I CALLED BLACK MAGIC TODAY AND THEY GOT ME FIXED UP!!! ORDERED MY EARLY PRESENT AND GOT ME A SETUP!! THANKS HOMIES!!! uffin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 15 2008, 08:46 PM~12439391
> *I CALLED BLACK MAGIC TODAY AND THEY GOT ME FIXED UP!!! ORDERED MY EARLY PRESENT AND GOT ME A SETUP!! THANKS HOMIES!!!  uffin:
> *


I think you dealt with Chris, Glad we got ya hooked up... Merry Christmas homie..

Welcome to the Darkside :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 15 2008, 07:49 PM~12439435
> *I think you dealt with Chris, Glad we got ya hooked up... Merry Christmas homie..
> 
> Welcome to the Darkside :biggrin:
> *


Bump for the blackmagic mafia


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 15 2008, 07:49 PM~12439435
> *I think you dealt with Chris, Glad we got ya hooked up... Merry Christmas homie..
> 
> Welcome to the Darkside :biggrin:
> *


yeah big homie i talked to chris! glad u told him the kit came with magic balls and spring! i didnt know it came with all that!! i appreciate the hookup and glad to be a part of the team!!! cant wait for the setup to come in! O AND A MERRY CHRISTMAS TO U AND THE REST OF THE BLACKMAGIC FAMILY!!!


----------



## KINGNOS (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 14 2008, 12:49 PM~12427641
> *Not really cuttin no deals ,but we are doing some killa upgrades for free...We have been asked this a few times ,I will see what I can do....I'll post them up monday or tuesday
> *


It's Tuesday


----------



## KINGNOS (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 14 2008, 12:49 PM~12427641
> *Not really cuttin no deals ,but we are doing some killa upgrades for free...We have been asked this a few times ,I will see what I can do....I'll post them up monday or tuesday
> *


Seems like quite a few people are inquiring about the 3 pump set up, have you had a chance to put something together? What options are there for coils? 3 1/2, 4, 4 1/2 ton?

Now quit playing in the snow and let us know  

Thanks in advance


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

ITZ ABOUT THAT TYME OF THE SEASON! :biggrin: :biggrin: WALKED OUTSIDE AND GRABBED ACOUPLE!
THE BIGGEST ORANGES THIS YEAR COMEN OUT OF ORANGE COVE! :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 14 2008, 10:24 PM~12431600
> *SSSSSSSSssssssssssssssssssssssup SSSSSSSSSSSsssssssssttttttttttevie
> *


SSSSSSSSSSssssssssssssssup holmessssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Dec 18 2008, 04:03 PM~12467460
> *ITZ ABOUT THAT TYME OF THE SEASON! :biggrin:  :biggrin: WALKED OUTSIDE AND GRABBED ACOUPLE!
> THE BIGGEST ORANGES THIS YEAR COMEN OUT OF ORANGE COVE!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


That peel .kinda looks like my ball sack :0 , Cause it fucking cold in vegas :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

HOPE THE SNOW AIN'T HOLDING UP YOUR PAYPAL TRANSFER :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 19 2008, 12:39 AM~12472693
> *HOPE THE SNOW AIN'T HOLDING UP YOUR PAYPAL TRANSFER :biggrin:
> *


Naw it was my fault, I lost track of time , I will send O.J to get a M/O and over nite it to you. My bad Josh. Just been super busy...


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 19 2008, 12:33 AM~12472633
> *That peel .kinda looks like my ball sack :0 , Cause it fucking cold in vegas :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :barf: :barf: u dirty! haha


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 18 2008, 10:33 PM~12472633
> *That peel .kinda looks like my ball sack :0 , Cause it fucking cold in vegas :biggrin:
> *



I've herd of blue balls But ORANGE balls! shit Ron you need to take care of that a.s.a.p.


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Dec 19 2008, 07:33 PM~12479055
> *I've herd of blue balls  But  ORANGE balls! shit Ron you need to take care of that a.s.a.p.
> *


HE WAS TALKING ABOUT THAT GREEN THING ON TOP OF THE ORANGE! SOO BASICALY HE GOTS GANGREEN! :biggrin: JK


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Dec 19 2008, 09:10 PM~12479764
> *HE WAS TALKING ABOUT THAT GREEN THING ON TOP OF THE ORANGE! SOO BASICALY HE GOTS GANGREEN!  :biggrin: JK
> *


I got a little orange juice special coming.....Check out the new Roll'n :cheesy:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 19 2008, 10:37 PM~12481321
> *I got a little orange juice special coming.....Check out the new Roll'n :cheesy:
> *



what are you saying rollin is moving into the adult entertainment and your "orange juice special" is the main attraction!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Dec 20 2008, 12:44 AM~12481358
> *what are you saying rollin is moving into the adult entertainment and your "orange juice special" is the main attraction!!
> *


Get yo mind out da gutter ,fool.....It behind the orange door and I give mad juice while i'm rool'n


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 20 2008, 12:37 AM~12481321
> *I got a little orange juice special coming.....Check out the new Roll'n :cheesy:
> *


dubb me a copy and send it lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 20 2008, 01:00 AM~12481443
> *dubb me a copy and send it lol
> *


I can't do that, He's my homie, Help support a fellow rider for the GAME


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 20 2008, 12:37 AM~12481321
> *I got a little orange juice special coming.....Check out the new Roll'n :cheesy:
> *


 :scrutinize: U KNO NO ONE AROUND HERE SELLZ ROLLN VIDS!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

what up big ron heat up those deals... maybe it will melt the snow :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Dec 21 2008, 03:36 PM~12491475
> *what up big ron heat up those deals... maybe it will melt the snow :biggrin:
> *



Whats up Rob.


Its snowing like crazy up here 10" so far..


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

WHATS UP RON 2 BLACK MAGIC PISTONS PUMPS 90 INCH GAS HOP.


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Dec 22 2008, 04:21 AM~12496537
> *Whats up Rob.
> Its snowing like crazy up here  10" so far..
> *


I hear vegas is makin a run at some snow to. Shits cool over in the sticks just waitin out the winter...stay up homies.


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Dec 22 2008, 08:28 PM~12501989
> *I hear vegas is makin a run at some snow to. Shits cool over in the sticks just waitin out the winter...stay up homies.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Wassup Ron, just signed a big contract with a carpool transportation company to do video and satellite radio for the whole fleet. While I was testing the system, with Rollin volume 11, I took a quick flick to show how BMH does it...."Back Bumper!" Merry Christmas :biggrin: 










:0


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey you can't do that you're supposed to ask first, then show off. J/K


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

any deals on kits for the new year?


----------



## knightmare (Nov 20, 2007)

is dats voodoo 2 pump set up still 1135 wit da chrome extras and u got any deals goin on let me know asap cuz i need a set up and im goin wit eather u guys or hi-low :dunno: :420:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

how long this deal gonna go on for Ron and is it still same price also you said hopping coils so 2 sets of coils for front and rear what ton  and coilover deep cups and everything :biggrin:


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

wuz good wit da tax time specials?


----------



## Bear Grylls (Jan 10, 2009)

??


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> Still have our 2 pump street kit, all chrome with many upgrades at no charge...
> 8-10's or 12's ,deep front cup, coil over rear, magicballs, hopping coils=$999.00
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

ill take a voodoo kit if they are still on sale


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 20 2008, 01:07 AM~12481488
> *I can't do that, He's my homie, Help support a fellow rider for the GAME
> *



i contacted him and bought the dvd...hope to see it here this week....i wanna watch some shop calling action


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Dec 22 2008, 12:20 PM~12498293
> *WHATS UP RON 2 BLACK MAGIC PISTONS PUMPS 90 INCH GAS HOP.
> *


I feel sorry for the poor guy tryin to measure that


----------



## 82 Q-Deville (Sep 24, 2008)

Any income tax specials????


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 29 2008, 12:13 PM~12287985
> *2 pump 3/4''(Voodoo kit) all large checks ,flow thru blow proof dumps, 4 slowdowns
> 8-10's or 12's ,deep cup,coil-over,magicballs.Polished and chrome pumps, with regular fittings... $1025.00
> 
> ...


whats the going price for this kit right now, or a couple weeks from now (income tax check :biggrin: )


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

lets see some 3 pump specials.......


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 20 2009, 10:12 PM~12766290
> *whats the going price for this kit right now, or a couple weeks from now (income tax check :biggrin: )
> *


ttt


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

x2....whats up with the tax time specials? i'm gettin a first time home tax credit this year! i deff. want to go with bmh! been with out juice goin on two years. time to get back in the game


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Swangin63WhilePoppinTrunk_@Jan 21 2009, 06:57 PM~12774982
> *x2....whats up with the tax time specials? i'm gettin a first time home tax credit this year! i deff. want to go with bmh! been with out juice goin on two years. time to get back in the game
> *


x2


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

wuz good wit sum tax time specials on comp kits?


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Swangin63WhilePoppinTrunk_@Jan 21 2009, 06:57 PM~12774982
> *x2....whats up with the tax time specials? i'm gettin a first time home tax credit this year! i deff. want to go with bmh! been with out juice goin on two years. time to get back in the game
> *


x1021983 Im lookin to spend some tax money in a couple of weeks and im starting to think BMH is the way to go...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Jan 24 2009, 06:51 PM~12804248
> *x1021983 Im lookin to spend some tax money in a couple of weeks and im starting to think BMH is the way to go...
> *


not if they dont answer questions.


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 24 2009, 08:56 PM~12805149
> *not if they dont answer questions.
> *


I never understood that,the key to a succesful business is customer service...


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

i have never bought from bmh. but i have sent some pms to ron on a few techincal questions. he has always returned my pms. and i will be doing business with them in the future, even if its hard to get a hold of them on the phone. just remember its a big shop with a small number of people. (5 i think). so be patient it will pay off in the long run. :thumbsup: to BMH.


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

T.T.T . :biggrin:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

T.T.T ON KIT FOR INCOME TAX


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12838977


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Jan 24 2009, 08:56 PM~12805149-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks...I'll pop my own collar  


In the next few days ,I will be putting up some killer tax time specials. But to all the people that have got kits , The crew over here Thanks yoy guys...

We've been over stocking parts just for this :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 30 2009, 01:34 AM~12856482
> *We don't base our business off just L.I.L...We have been extremly busy these past few weeks. so bare with me,,,since it's only me.
> Might be late ,but I do my best
> Thanks...I'll pop my own collar
> ...


you havent been having any face to dick conferences have you??? that shit had us rolling on the couch

AND I QUOTE RON
"THE DREAM TEAM CATS...GOING STATE TO STATE NO WEIGHT...CUZ WE AINT AFRAID TO SHIT IN OTHER PEOPLES LITTER BOXES"


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

hey yo ron i talkedto christodayand you guys did sound busy today. dont work too hard haouli (how lee)boy! check your pm


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)




----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jan 30 2009, 09:37 AM~12858247
> *
> *


 :wave: WHATS UP MR.R. BOBBY


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 30 2009, 01:00 AM~12856579
> *you havent been having any face to dick conferences have you???  that shit had us rolling on the couch
> 
> AND I QUOTE RON
> ...


*
FIXED



wish I woulda thought of that phrase :biggrin: 



BTTT*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 30 2009, 01:23 PM~12859094
> *
> FIXED
> wish I woulda thought of that phrase :biggrin:
> ...



haha ya....i went back and fixed it as well


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jan 30 2009, 12:16 PM~12859041
> *:wave:  WHATS UP MR.R. BOBBY
> *


Whats Crack'n Jerry :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 30 2009, 02:00 AM~12856579
> *you havent been having any face to dick conferences have you???  that shit had us rolling on the couch
> 
> AND I QUOTE RON
> ...


No dick conferences....We thought he committed suicide :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 30 2009, 03:18 PM~12860003
> *No dick conferences....We thought he committed suicide :biggrin:
> *



oh man...it was nice in quiet in the house during the phone conversation....then homie goes " did he kill himself" man we were laughin so loud like someone just put a car 100 inches up in the air....that shit was classic...im glad i own that DVD finally


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

shit yeah that shit was funny. i watch that dvd everyday. speakin bout that dvd, rollin issendin my new dvd in and cant wait to see that mutha fucker, especially im in it at the vegas after hop. well i better be or rollin is gonna get it. and im gonna bring reinforcements, like truucha and big fish.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 30 2009, 08:31 PM~12862342
> *shit yeah that shit was funny. i watch that dvd everyday. speakin bout that dvd, rollin issendin my new dvd in and cant wait to see that mutha fucker, especially im in it at the vegas after hop. well i better be or rollin is gonna get it. and im gonna bring reinforcements, like truucha and big fish.
> *



i got volume 12 here as well...and i only watched about 30 min of it


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

How is it? I'm still waiting on mine.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

its shit hot ive got it and im on it haha :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 31 2009, 10:12 PM~12870725
> *its shit hot ive got it and im on it haha  :biggrin:
> *


Got them in stock, and free with orders over 1000.00 :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 31 2009, 09:35 PM~12870881
> *Got them in stock, and free with orders over 1000.00 :0
> *


does that mean i get 1 :biggrin: j/p nikkah i got 12 in stock asit is


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 31 2009, 10:35 PM~12870881
> *Got them in stock, and free with orders over 1000.00 :0
> *



if thats the case do u do previous purchases lol...cuz i think youd owe us about 4 or 5 of them lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 31 2009, 02:52 PM~12868180
> *How is it? I'm still waiting on mine.
> *


no i had to turn it off...i cant watch all the dvds i got in one day...ill be bored the next


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

IMMA SEND WATCHER ON THE LOOSE.........................I NEVER GOT MY FRAME......... :angry:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 1 2009, 09:05 AM~12873088
> *IMMA SEND WATCHER ON THE LOOSE.........................I NEVER GOT MY FRAME......... :angry:
> *


Oh shit not the watcher,,,anything but him!!!!!!Sup fool , i've been super. And I know I forgot to call ya back the other nite


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 1 2009, 07:22 PM~12876075
> *Oh shit not the watcher,,,anything but him!!!!!!Sup fool , i've been super. And I know I forgot to call ya back the other nite
> *


you also forgot to post up the specials :angry:


----------



## PiMp0r (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Feb 1 2009, 10:29 PM~12877259
> *you also forgot to post up the specials  :angry:
> *


X2


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 1 2009, 05:22 PM~12876075
> *Oh shit not the watcher,,,anything but him!!!!!!Sup fool , i've been super. And I know I forgot to call ya back the other nite
> *


YO RON JAMES FROM STL HERE. CAN YOU GIVE ME PRICE ON 3 WATER FAUCET SLOW DOWS (CHROME) 1/2 INCH, AND SOME CHROME 8" CYLINDERS, LASTLY CHROME 4 1/2 TON COILS? HOLLA.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 1 2009, 06:22 PM~12876075
> *Oh shit not the watcher,,,anything but him!!!!!!Sup fool , i've been super. And I know I forgot to call ya back the other nite
> *



thats okay chris forgot to call me as well lol


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 31 2009, 06:35 PM~12870881
> *Got them in stock, and free with orders over 1000.00 :0
> *



We'll see you guys on Friday....Road Trip  :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Who's we?


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

How much for 2 blocks with 3 ports shipped to 93257?


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Where is the tax time special ? :biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 3 2009, 12:14 PM~12892049
> *Where is the tax time special ? :biggrin:
> *


x2 i need to order soon too!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Feb 3 2009, 11:33 AM~12893437
> *x2 i need to order soon too!
> *


x3 i think I'm coming to the dark side... 

Ron or anybody that can give me a good deal on a kit please PM me for details. appreciate it.

Ricky
UCE Miami


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

x4


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

haha dayum u guys...the kit is 875.00 plus tax and comes with upgrades for doing coil over...u guy want it for free or what lol....thats a damn good deal for 2 pumps....then just purchase ur piston pump and adex/adel whichever u want and be done with it...lol


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 23 2008, 08:26 PM~12237551
> *December 19th is the deadline!!  :biggrin:
> *




I though that deal was over KINGFISH ?


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 30 2009, 02:34 AM~12856482
> *We don't base our business off just L.I.L...We have been extremly busy these past few weeks. so bare with me,,,since it's only me.
> Might be late ,but I do my best
> Thanks...I'll pop my own collar
> ...


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Feb 2 2009, 12:45 PM~12882991
> *How much for 2 blocks with 3 ports shipped to 93257?
> *



:dunno:


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Feb 4 2009, 01:57 AM~12900520
> *:dunno:
> 
> *


it is best to call them


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

Black Magic Hydraulics 1-866-624-4233


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 2 2009, 10:19 AM~12882734
> *Who's we?
> *


Hey wassup Jr. just me and the wifey are driving up to go pick up some parts. Did you need something? After that we gonna go hit up the Rio Buffet. :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I needed a motor, but no one replied. I was too busy and I called rons cell but my phone died. Sorry bout your job, ur brother came by to pay me back and he told me what happened. Sorry to hear that and hope you find something soon. I know its hard with the economy and shit. Well brah check you later. Oh and maybe you could pick up my drop mounts that ron has for me. They neva send it out yet.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

BMH has very good customer service...i called and the lady that answered was very helpfull....i didnt end up buying anything, but that was only cause i ran into a deal i could not pass

but i will buy from next time


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah that was jessica. She's helpful and polite, even when she is busy in the middle of doin something. She will help out as much as she can. She even knows her shit!


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

I would love to see some pics and prices, you cant tell much of shit from the website, I like to at least see the shit. Phone isnt any better.


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Feb 6 2009, 08:58 PM~12929737
> *I would love to see some pics and prices,  you cant tell much of shit from the website, I like to at least see the shit.  Phone isnt any better.
> *


that is true i called them and asked questions their voodoo kit comes with 3/4 inch blocks on all four pumps and their 3 pump pro comp kit comes with only one. their profucts are very good trust me i didnt get juice yet but lookin from a science prospective, comparing to companies like pro hopper, and cce, it seems u get a lil bit more bang for your buck :thumbsup:. their street kits are 1/2" with a rockford pumphead all u have to do is upgrade the pump head to a marz or a g-force II and its a competition and it depends on what u r going for a volume or pressure set up


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

yea, I dont doubt the quality, I just like to see what I am getting. So, I find myself ordering the least amount as possible and just getting the rest elsewhere just because I can actually see what I like. More pictures = more sales. Period.


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Feb 6 2009, 09:17 PM~12930641
> *yea, I dont doubt the quality, I just like to see what I am getting.  So, I find myself ordering the least amount as possible and just getting the rest elsewhere just because I can actually see what I like.  More pictures = more sales. Period.
> *


x2 i want three pumps because i just raffled off mine but their website doesn't have much info. it needs more pics. cce has a badass website with alot of pics thats why i bought from them in the first place. but i really don't like the looks of cce. so i'm either going pitbull or bmh. :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Feb 6 2009, 06:58 PM~12929737
> *I would love to see some pics and prices,  you cant tell much of shit from the website, I like to at least see the shit.  Phone isnt any better.
> *



if im not mistaking someone manages their website and it had been down for quite a while and it been back up for a little while..

you want pics u need to search out their topics they have posted...they put their pics on here for everyone to see what is out and what they are selling.....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 6 2009, 09:33 PM~12930748
> *x2 i want three pumps because i just raffled off mine but their website doesn't have much info. it needs more pics. cce has a badass website with alot of pics thats why i bought from them in the first place. but i really don't like the looks of cce. so i'm either going pitbull or bmh*





> *. :biggrin:
> *



you cant go wrong with either company..and lets not forget also Del Toro and Koolaid hydraulics as well...but right now the special BMH is offering is the best bang for the buck....quality parts at a exceptionally reasonable price...you cant go wrong...right now no one else is offering 12's for the rear as the components to do coil over for the rear.....at this price and from the sounds of it ron is gonna drop the price again...


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Feb 6 2009, 08:11 PM~12929816
> *that is true i called them and asked questions their voodoo kit comes with 3/4 inch blocks on all four pumps and their 3 pump pro comp kit comes with only one. their profucts are very good trust me i didnt get juice yet but lookin from a science prospective, comparing to companies like pro hopper, and cce, it seems u get a lil bit more bang for your buck  :thumbsup:. their street kits are 1/2" with a rockford pumphead all u have to do is upgrade the pump head to a marz or a g-force II and its a competition and it depends on what u r going for a volume or pressure set up
> *



:scrutinize: :dunno:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Feb 6 2009, 06:11 PM~12929816
> *that is true i called them and asked questions their voodoo kit comes with 3/4 inch blocks on all four pumps and their 3 pump pro comp kit comes with only one. their profucts are very good trust me i didnt get juice yet but lookin from a science prospective, comparing to companies like pro hopper, and cce, it seems u get a lil bit more bang for your buck  :thumbsup:. their street kits are 1/2" with a rockford pumphead all u have to do is upgrade the pump head to a marz or a g-force II and its a competition and it depends on what u r going for a volume or pressure set up
> *


 :| :|


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

No gforces in my set up. I have a friend who bought a pro hopper set(don't know why) long time ago and when he got it installed, 3 hits later on his rear pump, the stud on the head twisted and I ended giving up my new marz. I will post a pic of it when I have the chance.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Does anybody sell hitachi motors anymore? If you or don't can you put a pic of it. Cuz I bought a comp motor andhe said its a hitachi but it looks more of a cce motor. Thanks!


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 7 2009, 11:36 AM~12933601
> *No gforces in my set up. I have a friend who bought a pro hopper set(don't know why) long time ago and when he got it installed, 3 hits later on his rear pump, the stud on the head twisted and I ended giving up my new marz. I will post a pic of it when I have the chance.
> *


well im going wit black magic and i dnt lookin at what happend to sum guys runnin pro hopper im not trying to run their pump heads or motors


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 7 2009, 09:39 AM~12933611
> *Does anybody sell hitachi motors anymore? If you or don't can you put a pic of it. Cuz I bought a comp motor andhe said its a hitachi but it looks more of a cce motor. Thanks!
> *



BMH sells the hitachi motors...the ones i got where a black casing with 2 posts comin off of them....


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 7 2009, 02:09 PM~12934368
> *BMH sells the hitachi motors...the ones i got where a black casing with 2 posts comin off of them....
> *


but what kind of mototrs do they put on their pumps that come with a 3/4'' block?


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 7 2009, 09:36 AM~12933601
> *No gforces in my set up. I have a friend who bought a pro hopper set(don't know why) long time ago and when he got it installed, 3 hits later on his rear pump, the stud on the head twisted and I ended giving up my new marz. I will post a pic of it when I have the chance.
> *


 like how i explaind that i told merto that i wanted to go with black magic special they had.but that stupid ass ordered pro hopper.just another one of his mistakes with my car.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Feb 7 2009, 12:46 PM~12934574
> *but what kind of mototrs do they put on their pumps that come with a 3/4'' block?
> *



im not sure...i got mine with hitachis...but i also asked for them...they may come with a CCE motor...or a comp motor...youd have to ask


----------



## SlickPretty (Dec 8, 2005)

Whats the word on new deals? I'm ready to buy...


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickPretty_@Feb 7 2009, 06:55 PM~12937071
> *Whats the word on new deals? I'm ready to buy...
> *


He will post them on Monday when he gets back :biggrin:


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

i need a price for a 3 pump set up


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83 grandprix_@Feb 9 2009, 10:54 AM~12950055
> *i need a price for a 3 pump set up
> *



probably better off calling them for the price u r looking for...but basicially if u buy this kit for 875...u just need a 3rd pump and the fittings since the kit already has the dump for it...


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

SO IS BLACK MAGIC BETTER THEN PRO HOPPER?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Feb 9 2009, 11:30 AM~12951034
> *SO IS BLACK MAGIC BETTER THEN PRO HOPPER?
> *


Black Magic or Pro Hopper are both great products, its all on you on witch you prefer, but i would go Black Magic, plus they have some great deals right now.


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Feb 9 2009, 11:34 AM~12951075
> *Black Magic or Pro Hopper are both great products, its all on you on witch you prefer, but i would go Black Magic, plus they have some great deals right now.
> *





Where are these "great deals?" cuz I havent seen anything great since dec.19th......


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

yea and today is monday too well im gonna call them tomorrow and get my kit


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2009, 09:41 PM~12931327
> *
> 
> you want pics u need to search out their topics they have posted...they put their pics on here for everyone to see what is out and what they are selling.....
> *


Im tryin to give money away, do I really have to search and really work to do that? I mean damn, post a picture of a pump, a price, and all the upgrades with prices...thats all we need. Its mind boggling why pitbull and BMH dont do this. Hell if nothing else, start a thread on here, post pictures of the shit with prices and post pictures of options with prices. I dont want to read a description of some shit, I wanna see it. I dont feel the need to fill my trunk with some shit I dont like, and if the shit isnt good enough for a picture, I guess I dont need to buy it.


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Feb 10 2009, 04:57 PM~12964151
> *Im tryin to give money away, do I really have to search and really work to do that?  I mean damn, post a picture of a pump, a price, and all the upgrades with prices...thats all we need.  Its mind boggling why pitbull and BMH dont do this.  Hell if nothing else, start a thread on here, post pictures of the shit with prices and post pictures of options with prices.  I dont want to read a description of some shit, I wanna see it.  I dont feel the need to fill my trunk with some shit I dont like, and if the shit isnt good enough for a picture, I guess I dont need to buy it.
> *



They don't have to. Its word of mouth......when you see there product in the street it speaks for itself.

you dont like it .......don't buy it!!!!........but your the one whos missing out.......not them.

http://blackmagichydraulics.com/ 1-866-624-4233


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Feb 10 2009, 06:54 PM~12964644
> *They don't have to. Its word of mouth......when you see there product in the street it speaks for itself.
> 
> you dont like it .......don't buy it!!!!........but your the one whos missing out.......not them.
> ...


and he is right i ordering my three pump pro comp kit from bmh tomorrow
:thumbsup:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

I will probably order a 3 pump set up, from them, but I wont get nearly as much stuff as I would if I could actually see the stuff. So no, they are still the ones missing out. Just tryin to help them out, really dont need ass kissers telling me why they are wonderful,etc. I like the shit, I buy the shit, and I would buy more shit....if I could at least look at it before I bought it.


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Feb 10 2009, 09:17 PM~12965934
> *I will probably order a 3 pump set up, from them, but I wont get nearly as much stuff as I would if I could actually see the stuff.  So no, they are still the ones missing out.  Just tryin to help them out, really dont need ass kissers telling me why they are wonderful,etc.  I like the shit, I buy the shit, and I would buy more shit....if I could at least look at it before I bought it.
> *


ok homie im gettin my bm kit from them as soon as they get back in town. the three pump setup comes with everything but the coils, power balls and batteries. the front pump has 3/4'' block thew street pumps to the rear have a 1/2inch block. the back pumps comes with all chrome fittings, 2 delta dumps 1 per rear pump and 1 italian duimp( oils system). u have a choice be tween 10 inch or 12 inch cylinders if u want 14s then just add 20 bucks more. 15 bucks for the deep coil over rear upgrade. #11 marz for the front pump unless u want a differnt pump head an 2 #9 rockfords for the rear. and it comes with the y-block, and i think a 3/4 stucchi check valve for the front pump, and a 4 switches and a switch panel. so u need more info?


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

Are you sure homie ? ^^^^^

I just bought a kit, it came with powerballs, deep cups, and coils........that was the deal theyr'e running......but I think they always come with powerballs.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Feb 10 2009, 07:17 PM~12965934
> *I will probably order a 3 pump set up, from them, but I wont get nearly as much stuff as I would if I could actually see the stuff.  So no, they are still the ones missing out.  Just tryin to help them out, really dont need ass kissers telling me why they are wonderful,etc.  I like the shit, I buy the shit, and I would buy more shit....if I could at least look at it before I bought it.
> *



all u need to see is the pumps...which was pictured on the 1st page....the rest of the equipment is what you would get with any kit..cylinders, springs,doughnuts, powerballs, soleniods, dumps,switches, hoses, deepcups, reverse deepcups, fittings. 9-wire...

and if u want to get real technical they pictured the whole setup in the flyer thats posted on the 1st page last picture in the flier


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Feb 10 2009, 09:14 PM~12967085
> *Are you sure homie ? ^^^^^
> 
> I just bought a kit, it came with powerballs, deep cups, and coils........that was the deal theyr'e running......but I think they always come with powerballs.
> *


no not every kit comes with powerballs...thats usually an upgrade such as swapping to a taller rear cylinder...and then purchasing reverse deepcups to go along with the powerballs in order to install coil over setups....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

the new tax time special for u guys

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=458679&st=0


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Feb 10 2009, 11:14 PM~12967085
> *Are you sure homie ? ^^^^^
> 
> I just bought a kit, it came with powerballs, deep cups, and coils........that was the deal theyr'e running......but I think they always come with powerballs.
> *


well i called them the other day and they told me their 3 pump pro comp kit doesnt cum with the powerballs thats what jessica told me


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks BMH just ordered my set up hope its as good as everyone says.


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Feb 11 2009, 07:50 PM~12976174
> *Thanks BMH just ordered my set up hope its as good as everyone says.
> *



you straight. Nothing to worry about


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Feb 11 2009, 04:14 AM~12970856
> *well i called them the other day and they told me their 3 pump pro comp kit doesnt cum with the powerballs thats what jessica told me
> *


She didn't know about the specail I was doing , I told people it would be on monday, and I was late...Sorry. :biggrin: But we made it up


----------

